# How to get FIRST JOB in Australia



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been reading expat forum from past 2 years but have contributed very less. Just one thing which is been asked many times is how to get a job after reaching Australia. My post would be long enough but I will touch the topic just related to job scenario (Some points related to Testing related job only). 

1)	If you have experience in good brand companies it will definitely help you a lot. My experience was in finance domain in one of the famous banks and many consultants have called me just because of the brand.

2)	ISTQB Certification: If you have completed that then do put a logo of the same on your resume. You are authorized to do so.

3)	Agile and Automation: If you have worked in both it’s a good for your profile. They have high demand on Selenium now days. If you don’t know Selenium, I would highly recommend please learn it. 

4)	Mobile Testing: They are asking about it a lot, but if you don’t know its fine. There are many other jobs still available in market.

5)	BDD:	I have no experience in it, but they have asked me many times if I have worked with BDD using Cucumber tool.

6)	I have read at many places that if they need some XYZ technology then update your resume and you will be shortlisted, I would say if you are doing so then be ready to face maximum questions on it. I came across a guy who had written almost all the technology in his profile and have given 4 interviews in 1 month, but was not able to clear any. So I would recommend that please write what you have knowledge about else you will be in trouble. 

7)	Side effects of point 6, consultants always get feedback from the employer. If they come to know that you don’t have any knowledge about skills written in your profile then next time don’t expect any call from them.

8)	Networking: This is a very big topic to cover. I never did this in past in this way, but I would say Australia market is running on it. In past 1.5 month I got connected with more than 100 people on my linked in and met around 40 of them personally. Never go with an intention that they will shortlist you for the interview in first meeting. Always try to connect with them just to show how good and friendly you are. People here are really good. If you don’t understand any question or any point what they are saying, ask them to repeat it. They will repeat the sentence for you. But very important point is don’t fake anything to them.

9)	I read many places that don’t contact consultants, directly apply to the company. On this my personal view is different. Consultants are having better contacts with the employers. If they say to the employer that, I have met this candidate, his communication is good, he is smart and would be easily able to adjust in the environment, you have cleared 30% of your interview. If you will apply directly on the employer website then you resume is just in a pool of 100 resumes, and they might miss the skills you have.

10)	If you see same kind of job description with 3 different consultants then apply with the one, who can sell you better. Don’t apply with all of them. 90% chances are they are looking for candidate for same company.

11)	You should not tell any other consultant about the consultant who has arranged an interview for you. I took time to understand the main reason behind it, but its like your consultant would not like if other consultants comes to know who are the clients of your consultant. Because they also have tough competition with each other.

12)	Don’t wait for a call from consultant after applying, google their company website or do anything to get the contact number and call them. Tell them you want to discuss about the job profile available and then tell them what you have done. Repeat point 8 – Networking. Connect with them on linked in. They always accept your invitation. Ask them if they want to meet you and set a meeting.

My small story:
I entered Australia on 9th August. I never tried applying from India. From first day itself I started applying on Seek. It took me 2 days to catch the accent, but then it was fine. I made many calls to consultants. Some replied well, some said they will tell me if any update. Got my first interview call in 30 days. Was able to clear telephonic round but got stuck in final interview. They wanted a candidate in Selenium with C# and my profile was having JAVA. So they preferred other candidate. I was able to get another interview call in next 10 days. We say when stars are with you, anything can happen. By chance I got another interview call as well. So 2 interviews I need to face in 1 day. INTERESTING :cool2: But because of previous interview experience I was not flying in heaven, what matters is end result and I was still not sure. I faced the interviews and was able to clear both of them this time. Obviously going to join 1 only 

You might find a lot of grammatical error in this post, please ignore them. My IELTS score was really bad :mad2:
Feel free to contact me on messages. I will try to reply most of them.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

great info. thanks so much for this.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

WC2015inOZ said:


> I have been reading expat forum from past 2 years but have contributed very less. Just one thing which is been asked many times is how to get a job after reaching Australia. My post would be long enough but I will touch the topic just related to job scenario (Some points related to Testing related job only).
> 
> 1)	If you have experience in good brand companies it will definitely help you a lot. My experience was in finance domain in one of the famous banks and many consultants have called me just because of the brand.
> 
> ...


Congrats man.. Great post. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Rakesh :rockon:



rakesharavindan said:


> Congrats man.. Great post.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

WC2015inOZ said:


> I have been reading expat forum from past 2 years but have contributed very less. Just one thing which is been asked many times is how to get a job after reaching Australia. My post would be long enough but I will touch the topic just related to job scenario (Some points related to Testing related job only).
> 
> 1)	If you have experience in good brand companies it will definitely help you a lot. My experience was in finance domain in one of the famous banks and many consultants have called me just because of the brand.
> 
> ...


Congrats.
Thanks a lot for sharing inspirational post and lots of tips.

Are you in which City? 
Have u used seek or linked-in for finding jobs or any other sites.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the sharing mate..worth tons..


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Congrats.
> Thanks a lot for sharing inspirational post and lots of tips.
> 
> Are you in which City?
> Have u used seek or linked-in for finding jobs or any other sites.


I have got job in Adelaid, but have done good research on Sydney and Melbourne as well.

I used Seek for job search and obviously linkedin for networking.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

WC2015inOZ said:


> I have got job in Adelaid, but have done good research on Sydney and Melbourne as well.
> 
> I used Seek for job search and obviously linkedin for networking.



Thanks a lot


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

Great info. Thanks so much


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

One quick question - Do we need to get LinkedIn premium account to get connected to different people? Will that be useful?


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

lifeisajourney said:


> One quick question - Do we need to get LinkedIn premium account to get connected to different people? Will that be useful?


Till date I have not used premium account to get connected to different people.

On LinkedIn you can send invitation to people if you share a common group. So that never requires premium account.

Let me know if you need any further details. You can message me if you have specific question related to the same.


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

WC2015inOZ said:


> Till date I have not used premium account to get connected to different people.
> 
> On LinkedIn you can send invitation to people if you share a common group. So that never requires premium account.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further details. You can message me if you have specific question related to the same.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

WC2015inOZ said:


> Till date I have not used premium account to get connected to different people.
> 
> On LinkedIn you can send invitation to people if you share a common group. So that never requires premium account.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further details. You can message me if you have specific question related to the same.


Hi,

Can we get the jobs while in India through seek or through any recruitment consultant. or can we make our first move for 15-20 days and contact consultants and get introduced them.


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Nagesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we get the jobs while in India through seek or through any recruitment consultant. or can we make our first move for 15-20 days and contact consultants and get introduced them.


Dear Nagesh,

Oz consultants always want to meet you face to face in person before sending you to Client. They want to see that if you are actually a good candidate to be presented. I have read this in past that few people have got offers sitting out of Oz and that just happened because they might be resources with extraordinary skills. You can try that if you think you are one of them, but keep in mind the cons. If consultants come to know that you are sitting in India and your profile is not extraordinary they keep your profile one side and will never look to it again.

Your second point might work out if you have good stars, but what happened with me was I took at least 20 days to establish the network first and meeting people. After around 20 days I was shortlisted for an interview. So if you go back in 20 days then it will be a bad impression on consultants that the time they were arranging something for you, you are planning to go back.

Regards...


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

WC2015inOZ said:


> Dear Nagesh,
> 
> Oz consultants always want to meet you face to face in person before sending you to Client. They want to see that if you are actually a good candidate to be presented. I have read this in past that few people have got offers sitting out of Oz and that just happened because they might be resources with extraordinary skills. You can try that if you think you are one of them, but keep in mind the cons. If consultants come to know that you are sitting in India and your profile is not extraordinary they keep your profile one side and will never look to it again.
> 
> ...


Thank you WC2015OZ for the Info. BTW WC in 2015 in OZ...I would really wish to be there for the WC 

Any idea how is the job market for Project Managers/Program Managers in Sydney? I am currently working as a Program Manager and doing that for few years now..Do we really need to brush up our technical skills or are there jobs available for managerial skills? My technical skills are on Java/J2EE side...


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

lifeisajourney said:


> Thank you WC2015OZ for the Info. BTW WC in 2015 in OZ...I would really wish to be there for the WC
> 
> Any idea how is the job market for Project Managers/Program Managers in Sydney? I am currently working as a Program Manager and doing that for few years now..Do we really need to brush up our technical skills or are there jobs available for managerial skills? My technical skills are on Java/J2EE side...


You will not belive I am still struggeling to get tockets for 15 Feb Match. 

People say job market is good / bad / biased. I just say one thing, if you have done good networking and have good brands on your profile, things can definately work anytime. Specifc to Project Management, I would recommend dont stick to it, if things dont work then jump one step down. In 1 or max 2 years you can come back to your profile. Send me message if you have any specific questions... will try to help you out.


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

WC2015inOZ said:


> You will not belive I am still struggeling to get tockets for 15 Feb Match.
> 
> People say job market is good / bad / biased. I just say one thing, if you have done good networking and have good brands on your profile, things can definately work anytime. Specifc to Project Management, I would recommend dont stick to it, if things dont work then jump one step down. In 1 or max 2 years you can come back to your profile. Send me message if you have any specific questions... will try to help you out.


oh really...it's that difficult to get tickets...

I have send you a message....


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

lifeisajourney said:


> oh really...it's that difficult to get tickets...
> 
> I have send you a message....


Dude for that match, tickets were sold in 1 hour of opening the tickets. :smash:

Replied to your message.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info. Really helpful knowing experience of people taking the leap!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

To all java guys!

Atlassian (guys who made jira, confluence etc...) is doing a hiring tour across australia and they say they need some 200 people.

head to https://www.atlassian.com/popup and register.

PS: Free beer


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Job Offer*

I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.

I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.

Stay positive

You will find many people looking at you with frowned eyebrows when you tell them you're moving to Australia without a job in hand. Some guys will act surprised and others will tell you how brave you are to go without a job and quit a decent life here. Well take the positives from everywhere. Just hear the good words like brave, courageous etc. Don't get bogged down with negative people or lose hope. Such people are those who don't want to take a risk and lead a comfortable life and will not allow others to pursue their dreams. STAY AWAY from them.


Plan your travel

Study the market and plan your flight if you can. Historically mid November- January end timeframe is not very well suited for jobs. And I saw this myself. I landed in mid September and on SEEK there used to be around 20 jobs everyday for my profile. In 4-5 weeks however there was a lull. One fine Monday I saw that the jobs went down to 3-4 a day. So if you can resist until the boom in market comes then I would say come in January end so that you can maximise your options.

Alternatively, as I took the positive approach I also would say that November-January period is vacation period here. So most folks would like to take sometime out during this time. That means a window of opportunity for part timer or contractual jobs. If you are open to such options, which I would strongly recommend you should be it means you are in for some opportunity this time. Also they need small and quick contracts so they need someone who can join immediately. That gives us the edge over others who already have jobs in hand and looking for a job.

Plan your finances

I am assuming everyone would do that. But what I mean is that you need to understand how much you guys will need to survive without a job. Now a common approach would be that I will land there and get an alternative job which would pay my bills etc and then keep applying for mainstream jobs. Well thats not a bad idea but there are a couple of issues with that.

Firstly, its not a walk in the park to get those alternative jobs. They have a structural format for everything. They will need your CV and qualifications for everything. Yes even if you apply as a waiter in Subway or McDonalds etc, they will formally interview you and check your CV. Its not tough to create a dumb CV but like I had this notion that it would be easy to get well its not. I had this guy in my shared house who was studying and looking for a job but he was getting a hard time.

Secondly, while this is a good option to survive and assuming you do get a job which tends to your basic survival it will take your focus away from your mainstream job. You will be away from SEEK and LinkedIn so much that when you are tired and get back from your part time job. You will hardly have any strength left to focus on your job. Imagine you are a human and as much as you'd want to apply for jobs in the evening or morning whenever you get time it will not have your dedicated focus. Which it surely needs. And imagine if you're called for an interview how will you prepare for it and take the time off without plan. Employers of such jobs don't like such attitude and you could well lose your job over taking a day off to appear for an interview.

LinkedIn

Well yes its time to remember your passwords for LinkedIn and start updating your profile. You don't have to mention that you're looking for job yet if you're still waiting for your visa. But make sure you're profile is crisp and mentions your roles and responsibilities properly. Any rewards and recognitions should also be mentioned appropriately. Once I had resigned I reached to all my managers, previous managers, peers, direct reportees some who were out of the city and country to write recommendation for me. Get them out there. All the hard work you've done needs to be displayed on LinkedIn.

Look at consultants in Australia or the city you're going specifically and get connected. Send them an invite mentioning your profile and tentative arrival date. And the fact that they probably could help you out in finding an opportunity there. Make sure you have all these connections atleast a month before your arrival.

One or two weeks before your arrival send them a message seeking their contact info (read phone number) so you can call them and make ISD calls and talk to them. This is important to break the ice. These consultants are really sweet and warm and will talk to you at length. Some of them will also appreciate your call from India and they will make notes or even ask you to share your CV. This step is important to familiarize with them so that when you land and call them they remember you. And trust me they will remember. If you're lucky they might have something for you too.

Follow LinkedIn like facebook. See updates every 5 minutes. Yes five minutes. Some consultants put the jobs there instead of SEEK.

Resume/CV

To tell you how important it is I want to start by telling you that the consultants or employers here don't go for a technical round. They assume whatever is there in your CV is true. So that means we have to be crisp and precise and mention everything in your CV with finesse so that it doesn't extend to 4 pages. It needs to be within 2-3 pages at the max. Yes 2-3. I had 9 years of industry experience with various roles I performed and the first time I said its impossible for me to cut down it to 2 or 3 pages. Mine was a 5 page CV. Well honestly they will dump your CV if its more than 3 pages. No matter what you've done. So here are some tips on how you can make it shorter.

1. Get a format from google and make your cv look like one. There is no specific format but it will give you a framework to work with.
2. Your CV needs to be in sync with job description that you're applying on SEEK. If the JD is asking A,B and C in that sequence, then customize your CV accordingly.
3. The consultant gets over thousands of CVs to read every week so his attention span is very less. So step 2 is very important even if you think otherwise. If he doesn't find what he is looking for in the first 3-4 lines he will not go ahead further. No matter how powerful your rest of the CV looks.
4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.
5. Emphasize more on the last role you've performed. I was doing it incorrectly. I had mentioned 10 points each for all my roles. Then I realized they want to see what I've done last and not what I did like 5 years ago. So I removed extra points from previous roles and emphasized more on current role or past role.
6. Write a decent cover letter. It need not be more than one page, but again needs to be in sync with the job you're applying. You can also mention things like 'I am new to the workforce and can start at a junior role and work my way up the ladder' etc. I used this line along with salary expectations where I mentioned - I am open to anything as per the market trend. These 2 things will give you an edge over the others who are currently in the market and expect a higher salary.

Patience

This is an important virtue to learn before you arrive here. Like in India we could get a call for interview sometimes as quickly as an hour to a few days. Here you most likely could not get a call for weeks or months sometimes. They like to take time and are very slow in the process. So instead of getting impatient and becoming hopeless, update your CV meticulously and ensure you get the call. In other words apply for 10 job properly instead of applying for 20 jobs with CVs that won't even be looked at. So take your time go ahead and visit places. Savour the moment and don't take a lot of stress. Sooner or later the call will come.

Prepare for Interview

Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.
> 
> I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help! Appreciated.


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

So, I have a points that needs clarification from senior members:

I connected with consultants and recruiters on linkedin but did not speak a word with them yet, ok? and now I will search for jobs on seek.com. 

what is the relation between both the recruiters and seek.com? or in other words, what should be my next step?


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Alexander86 said:


> So, I have a points that needs clarification from senior members:
> 
> I connected with consultants and recruiters on linkedin but did not speak a word with them yet, ok? and now I will search for jobs on seek.com.
> 
> what is the relation between both the recruiters and seek.com? or in other words, what should be my next step?



Its like, you search for a job on Seek, there must be a name mentioned at the end of description. Search that name on linkedin and send them invite to get connected. Call them now, that you have a matching profile as per requirement, and if they can get connected on linkedin. They will definitely check your linked profile as well as ur CV if they feel your profile is matching as per requirement.:boxing:


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

An it just feels awesome when you change and move to your second job in Australia.

Thumb rule:
Networking 

Just thought to bump the post for new comers :welcome:


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

WC2015inOZ said:


> An it just feels awesome when you change and move to your second job in Australia.
> 
> Thumb rule:
> Networking
> ...


Read the posts on this forum about job search. Really helpful.
I would be moving to Sydney in May this year and currently working as QA engineer in States. As you mentioned , brand names matter .. that really brought a lot of positivity.
Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi ...I m travelling with my wife who is six months pregnant. Would we be able to get a booking with the gynaecologist in Melbourne ?


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

myja said:


> Hi ...I m travelling with my wife who is six months pregnant. Would we be able to get a booking with the gynaecologist in Melbourne ?


It will be quite difficult to get through medicare, because they do advance booking for patients with medicare.
Private Insurance will be again difficult as they need you to be under insurance for atleast one year.
So answer to your question is:
1) Yes you can get the appointment
2) All the expenses will be on your pocket. I might be wrong, but this is my understanding. I might be wrong.


----------



## rathia10 (Mar 21, 2016)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> 4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.





WC2015inOZ said:


> They will definitely check your linked profile as well as ur CV if they feel your profile is matching as per requirement.:boxing:



A dumb query - We cannot tweak the CV and the LinkedIn according to each job description. So when a recruiter will receive the CV and check the LinkedIn profile, the wordings and the sequence might be different. :fingerscrossed:

How did you guys cope up with this situation ?


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

rathia10 said:


> A dumb query - We cannot tweak the CV and the LinkedIn according to each job description. So when a recruiter will receive the CV and check the LinkedIn profile, the wordings and the sequence might be different. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> How did you guys cope up with this situation ?


Changing the resume never means you can add a skill about which you have no idea. It mean highlighting something what the other person is asking for. Some companies do a word match of the criteria with the CV, if they get the maximum match, your resume will be shortlisted for initial round. 

So I always mention almost everything on my LinkedIn profile, but highlight my resume as per companies requirement :juggle:

And important part is, your LinkedIn and Resume cannot be exactly same 

I hope that clarifies ur query.
All the best!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cooldiv16 (May 17, 2015)

Hi WC2015INOZ....just came across ur thread...interesting points...I tried to PM you but i guess being a new mwmbeerr i am not able to...I am into software testing tooo...recently moved to sydney...I have mostly worked in manual testing and finance domain....worked for leading us banks and insurance clients..Automation exposure has been limited to QTP..
as u mentioned i see quite a demand for selenium and bdd /tdd skills...can you please guide me as to how to get myself updated for this market


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

cooldiv16 said:


> Hi WC2015INOZ....just came across ur thread...interesting points...I tried to PM you but i guess being a new mwmbeerr i am not able to...I am into software testing tooo...recently moved to sydney...I have mostly worked in manual testing and finance domain....worked for leading us banks and insurance clients..Automation exposure has been limited to QTP..
> as u mentioned i see quite a demand for selenium and bdd /tdd skills...can you please guide me as to how to get myself updated for this market


Hi Cooldiv16

Welcome to Australia!!!:welcome:

As you might have noticed, the market is moving towards free tools for Automation Testing, that never means QTP will not be an advantage. But you should be quite clear about it. We are not talking about record and play in QTP, you should know it in complete details if you are applying for Automation Testing position in QTP.
For Selenium and other tools, I would suggest you to start googling and you will get a lot of stuff related to that. If you are still stuck, just PM me when you can, and would definitely help you more.

Just FYI, in Sydney you can get into Manual testing job as well if you have good finance domain knowledge, but you have to fight for it.

All The Best!!!


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

koolsmartbuddy, 

Very helpful post.

I am planning to move in Aug this year. But, surprised to see that "Interviews here are not technical." Could you elborate more on this please?

I planning to preparing well from the technical side. But, it seems it is not requirement.

I have close to 11 years of experience in Software testing filed and my CV is 6 pages. Need to cut it down. 

thanks,
Umas





koolsmartbuddy said:


> Prepare for Interview
> 
> Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Great Post and great content I believe it is specific to software testers. I am also into Software testing with good working knowledge of QTP and Selenium both. I will applying for PR after July this year, till that time i will get my PTE and ACS validation done.

I will keep these points in mind and try to get some certification also to get the job quickly there.


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Great Post and great content I believe it is specific to software testers. I am also into Software testing with good working knowledge of QTP and Selenium both. I will applying for PR after July this year, till that time i will get my PTE and ACS validation done.
> 
> I will keep these points in mind and try to get some certification also to get the job quickly there.


All The Best!!!


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Umas said:


> koolsmartbuddy,
> 
> Very helpful post.
> 
> ...


Hi Umas,

Its not always that the interview will not be technical, but it's more like because you have these many years of experience, so they are looking more towards your behavior, if you would be able to adjust in their environment.

All the best!!!


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

WC2015inOZ said:


> Hi Umas,
> 
> Its not always that the interview will not be technical, but it's more like because you have these many years of experience, so they are looking more towards your behavior, if you would be able to adjust in their environment.
> 
> All the best!!!


Hi WC2015inOZ

Just wanted to thank you for writing down such an informative blog. You are doing a great job. 

I am also planning to shift to Melbourne in August this year with my family. Hope to get a job asap.


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, 
Thanks for initiating this thread and it is very Informative for Software testing, subscribing it for more information. 

Cheers!!


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi WC2015inOZ
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for writing down such an informative blog. You are doing a great job.
> 
> I am also planning to shift to Melbourne in August this year with my family. Hope to get a job asap.


Right step (Going to Melbourne) at right time (August) will always give positive result (Good Job) 

You will get it dont worry.

All The Best!!!


----------



## Saki1986 (May 2, 2016)

THE ONLY THREAD IN THE ENTIRE EXPATFORUM WHICH IS "POSITIVE" TOWARDS JOB SEARCHING..

The reason I said that is, everywhere I see negative things about getting job in Australia..

About me -
3 years of exp in QTP and currently working with Selenium which is close to 2.5 years and also
ISTQB Certified 
QTP Certified Professional
Oracle Certified Java Professional
Certified Scrum Master (Had 1 yr exp in scrum methodology)

I had my ACS cleared and now in preparation to clear my PTE.. I'm planning to migrate OZ in Mar 2017.. Ok.. Now..

1) Will I get a job in Australia?
2) Is it ok to migrate to Melbourne? Bcoz i heard that Sdyney has more openings. But for my CSOL, NSW is closed and it is only VIC which is open to apply. 

Please help me in giving more tips to get job in OZ..


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Saki - Bear in mind that the VIC rejection rate is on a higher side. Have your experience been only in software testing or have you done coding or other development activity. 

You can read the Software engineer category to see if you have done the task mentioned in this.

Good luck!!


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your advice. Please help mld e. 

I have created a linkedin profile and now I am stucked.

1. How to find out the recruitment agencies?
2. How to contact them ? Is it through linkedin or thru phone contact?
3. In Linkedin, How to check the job postings?


----------



## Saki1986 (May 2, 2016)

No.. I was not a part of development activities.. I'm purely into testing.. Also my Designation is Test Specialist.

When u say rejection.. 
1) What they will inform us as the reason for rejection.. 
2) Also, i think this is de only option I'm left out with to apply to VIC..


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm not saying that it will be rejected but the rejection rate is high for VIC compared to NSW. 
Is testing not part of CSOL NSW this year?
They actually don't mention any specific reason for rejection, it's a standard message format. 
You can search 'Victoria SS' thread to understand the process & experience by other folks.

Good luck to you and wish you get your visa.


----------



## Saki1986 (May 2, 2016)

Ok Sure Krish.. Thanks for that... 

Now, assuming somehow i have crossed these difficulties and landed in OZ.. Could you please provide solutions to my questions...


----------



## Saki1986 (May 2, 2016)

<< Posting the same question again >>

THE ONLY THREAD IN THE ENTIRE EXPATFORUM WHICH IS "POSITIVE" TOWARDS JOB SEARCHING.. 

The reason I said that is, everywhere I see negative things about getting job in Australia.. 

About me - 3 years of exp in QTP and currently working with Selenium which is close to 2.5 years and also 

ISTQB Certified 
QTP Certified Professional 
Oracle Certified Java Professional 
Certified Scrum Master (Had 1 yr exp in scrum methodology) 

I had my ACS cleared and now in preparation to clear my PTE.. I'm planning to migrate OZ in Mar 2017.. Ok.. Now.. 

1) Will I get a job in Australia? 2) Is it ok to migrate to Melbourne? Bcoz i heard that Sdyney has more openings. But for my CSOL, NSW is closed and it is only VIC which is open to apply. Please help me in giving more tips to get job in OZ


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Saki1986 said:


> << Posting the same question again >>
> 
> THE ONLY THREAD IN THE ENTIRE EXPATFORUM WHICH IS "POSITIVE" TOWARDS JOB SEARCHING..
> 
> ...


I wish I could know the answer to your question 1. On a lighter note It's like asking me why Kattapa killed Bahuballi 

I have recently got the grant so my job hunt reality will hit me when I land there. But, why do you think you cant get a job? Talented, hardworking and dedicated folks are destined to get good things so if with little bit of luck on your side plus the above factors you should be able to find something.

Sydney has more openings than Melbourne, that is my understanding as well. But Melbourne is second best so it's not a bad move. One of my friend, a forum member landed in Melbourne and got a job.
Good luck!!


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

Saki1986 said:


> << Posting the same question again >>
> 1) Will I get a job in Australia? 2) Is it ok to migrate to Melbourne? Bcoz i heard that Sdyney has more openings. But for my CSOL, NSW is closed and it is only VIC which is open to apply. Please help me in giving more tips to get job in OZ


Hard working, likable people tend to land on their feet 
There are many good stories of such people on this forum. Stay positive, build up a network in Australia, and plan to survive for quite some time without a job, and you'll be fine.

Sydney has more jobs for sure, but living expense is very high there. There are fewer positions in Melbourne but the lifestyle here is great. I took the extra risk and moved to Melbourne, and can say that I've been very happy with my decision so far.


----------



## Saki1986 (May 2, 2016)

Thank you so much Krish and pjac..

Krish.. Keep us posted on the reality of your job hunt.. We need some real time examples... 

Pjac.. Yeah, backing up de fund to survive for 6 months.. Hopefully, should get my job before that.. [fingers-crossed]


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know the active thread to follow up ..for jobs related stuff once we land in AUS. I found few threads but none is much active. 

Also, I would like to know Do and Don't once we land in AUS ... 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Saki1986 said:


> << Posting the same question again >>
> 
> THE ONLY THREAD IN THE ENTIRE EXPATFORUM WHICH IS "POSITIVE" TOWARDS JOB SEARCHING..
> 
> ...


I liked the way you started your post with UPPERCASE "POSITIVE" and gradually turned your question towards the end of post into a "distress call"


----------



## TH-Ben (Mar 3, 2016)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your advice. Please help mld e.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you run a search for a recruiter who specialises in your area of expertise. EG if you are a Testing specialist then is would run a search for recruiters who have terms like "IT Testing Specialist recruiter" or Testing specialist recruitment consultant". When you add them, give a brief intro and when they accept follow up with a more detailed message asking to arrange a time to talk.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Sap apo*

Hi Experts,

Can Anyone throw light on SAP job market..especially in SAP APO?

Thanks
HJ


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your advice. Please help mld e.
> 
> ...



Click the jobs tab in the top

Then put your filter to prefer Australia as the city

Enter your keywords and search
Open up the results and find any names assosciated with. Open linked in in another tab and search for the name. (dont choose from suggestions)
In the results page simply click connect
<*SNIP*> kaju/moderator


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Saki1986 said:


> << Posting the same question again >>
> 
> THE ONLY THREAD IN THE ENTIRE EXPATFORUM WHICH IS "POSITIVE" TOWARDS JOB SEARCHING..
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Sorry as usual I was not active from past few months I would say, and might not be very active in future as well. But just read the comments so thought of replying.

Answers to asked questions.
1) Will I get a job in Aus
Ans) Depends how you search your job, If you are able to see a job at this point of time on seek, that mean market is open for your skill. So think like this, in future as well Job market should remain open (IDEALLY). Now how you apply for the job and you are the lucky one, is purely based on how you can sell yourself. If you are just technically sound but dont know the skills then I would not say it's impossible but it would be difficult.

2) Is it ok to migrate to Melbourne?
Ans: I am not sure about 190 now a days. Bit out of touch, and I never applied for it, so always dont understand it 100%, but once you get Visa, I would say if Sydney job market is 100%, then Mel market is 95%

I hope I have answered your questions.

Important tip for people who are asking or will be asking in future, hows the job market for specific skill.
Please open seek.com.au and check how many jobs are being advertised in the specific state they are planning to go. That will give you a good idea to your question.


----------

